# anyone from nyc (mahattan/roosevelt island/NJ)



## Lynn1983

Hey I'm looking into starting a meetup for people w/ibs D as my fiancee and I both share this. Please let me know if anyone between the ages of 20-40 wants to meet up sometime in nyc and discuss about IBS. We will discuss problems w/taking birth control, different symptoms, and other problems.


----------



## MikeM

Hi, Lynn:Were you ever successful in forming a support group? I live in Kipps Bay and looking for one.


----------



## kfanti

Hi Lynn and Mike,I'd be interested in a meetup group if either of you have found one...I live on the UES. Let me know! Thanks!Kristen


----------



## suz11

Hi Kristen,I live on the upper east side and would really like to form a support group for this debilitating condition. Even if we just start with 2, we can continue to add others.Thanks,Suzanne


----------



## starbuckmoxie

I am also interested in a meetup in the NYC area. I live in Brooklyn and would be happy to come into the city for events.


----------



## ThewallsRclosingIn

I am from the NYC area. About a year ago we started a group and had about 7 members. I became good friends with two of the members and so im sure they would also be interested in meeting up.


----------



## mgreen2980

I also live in Brooklyn and can easily travel into Manhattan for get-togethers!


----------



## RogueIbs

Is there any activity on this? I live in the Bronx and would not mind getting together with people that understands my situation and would be more sensitive about it.


----------



## JulesC

I would love to be a part of this!! I live on the UWS and would go anywhere for a get together to talk about this. Most people in my life don't know I suffer from this, so a group I could talk to would mean so much to me. Let me know!Thanks!!


----------



## RogueIbs

It does not seem like much has happened with this. I have been waiting for someone to respond for a while now.


----------



## JulesC

Ok, thanks for the tip. Would you be interested in starting a group? I live in the UWS and am looking for a group in the city.Julia


----------



## RogueIbs

I would be fine in starting a group. I live in the bronx but we can always find a spot where we can meet


----------



## JulesC

OK, That's great. Do you know anyone else that is interested. I'd love to be able to get a few people together.


----------



## RogueIbs

So far you are the only one showing some interest besides me


----------



## twonK

I'm in if we can get a few more numbers, I'm in Brooklyn.


----------

